# Interpreters in need!!!!



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

just a note in case you had no replies:


there is no "fluent in Malaysian" 

Malaysia official language is Bahasa Malaysia or Malay (commonly known)
Malaysian refers its people- major races: Malay, Chinese and Indians, ethnic native tribal groups with Malay as dominant race 
Malaysia is tri-lingual in most schools and or multi-lingual in community namely Mandarin, English, Malay with Tamil, Hokkien and Cantonese

To clarify, ad should be: fluent in Bahasa Malaysia or Malay 

Hope it helps


----------

